# green carpet algae (slime) anyone?



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

i have my planted tank stocked with java moss and dwarf baby tears, but im getting carpet algae starting to cover my plants. I was told lack of nitrate could be a problem so I added seachem nitrogen, now my nitrate level is about 5-10ppm. The algae seems to cease for a moment but it came back now, i checked my nitrate reading it shows 10ppm. I have DIY CO2 and 2x15W CF in my 10G.

how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It sounds like you have BBA. 

What is your CO2 levels? Do you have a drop checker with a 4 dkH reference solution to check your CO2 levels?


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

ya i have a drop checker, but i only used my tank water it is 5dkh would it be a problem? the colour of it is dark green


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GT3 said:


> ya i have a drop checker, but i only used my tank water it is 5dkh would it be a problem? the colour of it is dark green


This is not the correct method to use a drop checker.

To use a drop checker correctly, you need a 4 dkH (some people prefer a 3 dkH or a 5 dkH reference solution) whereby the only contributing species to alkalinity is carbonates/bicarbonates. Even if your aquarium water is 3-5 dkH, you cannot use it, as there will be other contributing factors to alkalinity that will cause the pH/kH/CO2 relationship to not "work" correctly.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> This is not the correct method to use a drop checker.
> 
> To use a drop checker correctly, you need a 4 dkH (some people prefer a 3 dkH or a 5 dkH reference solution) whereby the only contributing species to alkalinity is carbonates/bicarbonates. Even if your aquarium water is 3-5 dkH, you cannot use it, as there will be other contributing factors to alkalinity that will cause the pH/kH/CO2 relationship to not "work" correctly.


to make the 4dkh solution do I just use tap water + baking soda and test the kh to get it to 4? then i put it in my drop checker with 3 drops of low range ph solution from my api master test kit. Would that be okay?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Use distilled water and baking soda, not tap water.

If this is slimy (going by your title) it doesn't sound like BBA. Sounds more like cyanobacteria.

Do you have a picture?


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

qwerty said:


> Use distilled water and baking soda, not tap water.
> 
> If this is slimy (going by your title) it doesn't sound like BBA. Sounds more like cyanobacteria.
> 
> Do you have a picture?


something like this


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like cyano to me... If you look at the source URL of that image it even says "BGA" in it (blue-green algae a.k.a cyano-bacteria).

Definitely not BBA.

From what I understand it's often mostly attributed to poor water quality, and I believe to some extent (I'm sure someone will correct me on this) inadequate water circulation and low oxygen levels.

My basic understanding is that extended blackouts (absolutely NO light whatsoever) is one simple way of treating it. Though I have no idea how effective this actually is or if it even actually works.

I believe I recall hearing one person mention using antibiotics to treat it. It's a bacteria, not an algae.

Wait for someone with more experience with this to reply.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

qwerty said:


> Looks like cyano to me...
> 
> Definitely not BBA.


so i should just add more flow?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep, that's cyano, and it can be stubborn stuff 
I had a tank once where there was reasonable flow and consistent, excellent water quality and I still couldn't win the battle, I have no idea why. I finally used erythromycin to get rid of it. It definitely works, and isn't as hard on your good bacteria as some antibiotics. That said, I would always try other methods of eradication before going that route...

treatments


qwerty said:


> I believe I recall hearing one person mention using antibiotics to treat it. It's a bacteria, not an algae.
> 
> Wait for someone with more experience with this to reply.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Yep, that's cyano, and it can be stubborn stuff
> I had a tank once where there was reasonable flow and consistent, excellent water quality and I still couldn't win the battle, I have no idea why. I finally used erythromycin to get rid of it. It definitely works, and isn't as hard on your good bacteria as some antibiotics. That said, I would always try other methods of eradication before going that route...
> 
> treatments


any idea what's the root cause of this type of cyano, is it lack of nutrient? right now im only dosing nitrate, im considering dosing more fertz if that help


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyano is a pain to get rid and it will be a bit of a battle, but it is doable.

I too had heard that low nitrates and poor water quality are a root causes, but in my affected tank I don't believe these were issues.

I increased circulation dramatically and I was certainly winning the battle but in the end, I used one of the maracyn containing products to completly destroy it.


----------

